# Rocking chair spindles



## Jerry (Sep 10, 2004)

Does anyone know of a jig that allows you to turn spindles on a router table? I don't have a lathe.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Actually -- Sears used to market a tool called a Router Crafter that was essentially a hand turned lathe with a set of rails where you mounted a router. Never owned one but heard good things about it. It was discussed on here some time back -- I seem to remember someone saying it was still available - and someone else giving plans to make your own.

Here is one thread where it was discussed:

http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/4810-sears-router-crafter.html


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Good info, thanks DSC! 

-Noddy


----------

